# New Christian Auction Site!



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 12, 2007)

Items for sale on Eway

A quick survey of the Eway site by the TBNN staff revealed the following items currently being auctioned at the site,

* A set of ceramic doves from The Hour of Power - $0.99
* A complete set of Joyce Meyer books - $1.29
* An autographed Petra poster with record- $1.10
* 100 Lincoln cents blessed by Oral Roberts - $0.89
* An empty toothpaste tube once used by Joel Osteen - $39.00


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm watching for Dance Praise Revolution.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey, that's a great find! All those Joyce Meyer books are available for less than a pack of Charmin - and good for the same thing!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 12, 2007)

I wonder if Joel signed that toothpaste tube?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 12, 2007)

Contra Marcion said:


> Hey, that's a great find! All those Joyce Meyer books are available for less than a pack of Charmin - and good for the same thing!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 12, 2007)

"There was some guy selling a book of the collected sermons of George Whitfield" said Knickerbacher. "We're just not going to have that. Eway is going to be safe place. Calvinism is not Christianity, and nothing unchristian can be sold on the site."


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 12, 2007)

I am waiting on one of Jan's wigs myself.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 12, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I am waiting on one of Jan's wigs myself.



Me too, I get hair envy every time I see her. Which color are you looking for, the pink or the purple.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 12, 2007)

I think purple is best for me.  



BobVigneault said:


> Me too, I get hair envy every time I see her. Which color are you looking for, the pink or the purple.


----------



## KMK (Jul 12, 2007)

I am in the market for anything signed by Larry the Cucumber! Keep me posted.


----------

